
Publish interactive 3D content online - showwebgl
http://sketchfab.com
======
madlag
What would be really cool : 3D print my uploaded models directly on Shapeways.
Or point me to some 3D scan tools to make stuff like this :
<https://sketchfab.com/show/j4ArcCV4FeCmcwdan93blBfqOzi>

~~~
decebal
working on it :)

~~~
madlag
Cool !! Can't wait to see it !

------
GavinB
The technology is great, but I'm a little confused about your business model.
It was not clear at all from the front page who this was for (people who want
to show off their models) and whether paying for "models" was paying for being
able to upload them or download them.

Why are you not _selling_ models? It's big business, and you have much better
technology than the others in the space. As an actual customer of those
websites, I would definitely prefer to buy from you if the TOS was reasonable.

Giving people a plugin to show off their 3D models on their website or a
social site (as someone else says, like Soundcloud) just doesn't seem like
that big a market. Selling models is a huge market and one waiting to be
disrupted by an interface and simplicity like this.

~~~
Geee
I disagree. 3D is art, and there's value in uniqueness. For example, game
characters have to be always unique. Of course there's certain props which
could be reused, but I don't think the market for 3D models is _that_ huge. 3D
models for printing purposes is a different story.

Another problem is that those 3D models could be ripped fairly easily (they
are downloaded in your browser anyway). That would put away any serious
sellers. Although, reusing stolen assets in games for example would be
noticed. Of course, as a complementary monetization strategy, it wouldn't hurt
to offer downloading with paid rights for reuse.

As a learning 3D artist myself, I think this is a really great way to show off
your 3D and explore what others have done.

------
halefx
Why would you limit how many models people can add to a free account? You're
basically telling people not to share.

If I'm paying for a Pro account but hit 101 models, my only option is to shell
out 14 times more money for a Business account? While only getting 10 times
more storage? That's a pretty shitty deal.

Get rid of the storage limits completely. The Pro pricing is fine. The ability
to store models that aren't public is worth 9€ (~$12) per month.

The Business pricing would be fine if you were offering extra value. You
commented that you're working on a Shapeways tie-in. This would be great to
allow free and Pro users a way of ordering models that they can access. Give
Business users a storefront.

------
SwaroopH
Edit: When trying to signup, your TOS page is 404ing
<http://sketchfab.com/license>

Terms page after login works <https://sketchfab.com/terms>

------
thomas759
Rather the YouTube for 3d content I think, it's awesome, I believe in your
project!

------
victorantos
it's annoying that the back button does not work anymore when I load this
website. Are they trying to force me to stay on their page?

------
jmitcheson
When I load your homepage, it spams my browser history. Seems like a bug.
(Chrome 22/Win32). Awesome application though.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Cool! Some suggestions:

1) For those poor ATI users on Ubuntu with Chrome, and probably others with
driver issues, suggest that using FF instead of Chrome may help.

2) When in first-person mode and in full screen, why not use the Pointer Lock
API to allow proper first-person controls?

------
tathagata
This is very well implemented. Congrats! I think you guys can jack up the
number of files for free users. This will help build up a nice repository of
models.

How about incorporating some form of shape search tool - might help browse as
the repository grows large?

------
imtyler
The pricing page utilizes some odd phrasing. Apparently the free plan does not
include "privacy". Am I the only one who was thrown by that?

------
sirwanqutbi
Which webgl library are you using to load all those file formats if you dont
mind me asking, and does it save as a JSON file?

I signed up.

~~~
_trigrou_
osgjs. And all file format are handled by the server, converted after to a
unified json + binary file

~~~
angersock
Out of curiosity, are you using AssImp ( <http://assimp.sourceforge.net/> )on
the backend and rendering to your format?

~~~
_trigrou_
No

------
dsirijus
What's the browser compatibility for this?

~~~
decebal
It's WebGL, so it's runing on all modern browsers: Chrome, Firefox, Safari.
We'll very soon release a fallback for the others.

~~~
VMG
It should be noted that IE doesn't support WebGL

<http://superuser.com/q/353549/10142>

There is a plugin for it though: <http://iewebgl.com/>

~~~
dualogy
He did say though that IE won't work:

> it's runing on all modern browsers

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
IE10 is modern but doesn't support WebGL :(

~~~
mtgx
So maybe it's not modern enough.

------
mittermayr
the soundcloud for 3d. i love it.

------
mtgx
I wonder when will WebGL adopt the new OpenGL ES 3.0 features. In about a
year?

------
barefoot
Homepage is unusable on Safari on an iPhone.

